#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Διεκδίκηση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων μηχανικών Τ.Ε.

## cna

Συνάδελφε συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι σε σύγκριση με άλλα περιοδικά είναι άθλιο. Πρέπει όμως να συνυπολογίσουμε ότι τα άλλα περιοδικά (όπως αυτό του ΤΕΕ) εκδίδονται τόσο πλούσια επειδή οι οργανισμοί μου τα εκδίδουν έχουν διαφορετικό επίπεδο χρηματοδότησης. Σκέψου μόνο ότι η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν εισπράττει τίποτα από τις αμοιβές ιδιωτικών έργων ή τα δημόσια έργα παρά μόνον τις ετήσιες συνδρομές μας. Όσο  για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα εφ' όσον είναι πάγιο πρόβλημα λογικά καταλαμβάνουν πάγια θέση στο περιοδικό.

----------


## JTB

@cna : Εμένα λες να μη με καίνε τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα; Αλλά άλλο το να αγωνίζεσαι για κάτι και άλλο το να κλαίγεσαι... Για παράδειγμα, να σου θυμίσω ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν είχαμε τα μεγάλα δράματα με το ΠΔ των δικαιωμάτων μας που είχε ανακληθεί, 120 άτομα δασοπόνοι, δασονόμοι... κάτι τέτοιο, κατέλαβαν το υπουργείο για μια εβδομάδα διεκδικώντας την ακύρωση αποφάσεων για απολύσεις και ακυρώσεις μονιμοποιήσεων.... Εμείς παινευόμαστε ότι είμαστε 35000 άτομα και ούτε πεζοδρόμιο δεν έχουμε κλείσει.... Η μήπως νομίζεις ότι ο κόσμος έχει τη παραμικρή ιδέα για το τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει στη τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση... Στο υπογράφω, μαύρα μεσάνυχτα έχει ο κοσμάκης...Ειδικά στις δικές μας σχολές τα πράγματα είναι σκούρα έως μαύρα... Αλλά τι έχεις δει εσύ να οργανώνεται; 
Οσο για τη χρηματοδότηση, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει το ότι και αυτά τα λίγα λεφτά θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν διαφορετικά... 
Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα "Νέα των κατασκευαστών" βγαίνουν σε 9000 αντίτυπα και είναι γεμάτα διαφημίσεις... Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να προσεγγίσει εταιρίες για διαφήμιση στο Τεχνικό Βήμα; Αλήθεια, ποιός ασχολείται με αυτά; Καμιά κοπέλα της ΕΕΤΕΜ ή υπάρχει κανείς επαγγελματίας; Γιατί οποιος και να είναι, δεν κάνει καλή δουλειά...

----------


## vasgi

Η κομματικοποίηση που υπάρχει στον συνδικαλιστικό τομέα γενικά , απωθεί πολλούς συναδέλφους από την συμμετοχή στα κοινά .

Οσο γιά τις διαφημίσεις στα νέα των κατασκευαστών , είναι λογικό μιά και απευθύνονται ακριβώς στους δυνητικούς πελάτες τους .

Το θέμα των ΕΔ , θα λυθεί με καταλυτικό τρόπο γιά όλους σύντομα , με την αναγνώριση των ΕΔ των κολλεγίων , η οποία θα αδειάσει από πρωτοετείς όσες σχολές δεν έχουν σαφή ΕΔ , ιδιαίτερα της επαρχίας και αυτό θα συμβεί τον ερχόμενο Ιούλιο με την κατάθεση των μηχανογραφικών .

Βέβαια του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό με τις γκαρσονιέρες και τις καφετέριες άδειες από πρωτοετείς , θα γίνει ο χαμός στη Βουλή από τους επαρχιώτες βουλευτές με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται γιά το πολιτικό σύστημα γενικά .

----------


## Pappos

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσετε λίγο το παρακάτω κείμενο. 




> Η έκδοση αποσπασματικών Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων, τόσο για τα Πανεπιστήμια όσο για τα Τ.Ε.Ι., δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων των Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών, των Γεωτεχνικών, των Πτυχιούχων των Τ.Ε.Ι. και των αποφοίτων των άλλων βαθμίδων. Κατόπιν τούτου, καλείται το Υπουργείο Παιδείας να σταματήσει τις αυτόνομες διαδικασίες έγκρισης Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων και να τις υπαγάγει στο Εθνικό Πλαίσιο.
> *Επιπλέον, θεωρείται επικίνδυνη για το Δημόσιο Συμφέρον η απόδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων Μηχανικών ή Γεωτεχνικών στους Τεχνολόγους αποφοίτους ΤΕΙ, καθώς και η απόδοση του τίτλου των Μηχανικών.*


Νομίζω ότι τίθεται σοβαρό θέμα για την μη αποδοχή και λύση στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των αποφοίτων των παραπάνω σχολών.

----------


## cna

Pappos αν θέλεις ανέφερε και την πηγή του ως άνω αποσπάσματος. Νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει στον καλύτερο σχολιασμό του. Πάντως είναι γνωστή και πάγια θέση ορισμένων...

----------


## Pappos

Το περίφημο μνημόνιο 

Συνάντησης της 19ης Ιανουαρίου 2010 των Μελών της Επιτροπής ΣΑΠΕ
“Διαμόρφωσης ενιαίου πλαισίου πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών και των Πτυχιούχων ΤΕΙ και άλλων» (βάσει της από 26/5/2009 και της από 4/6/2009 αποφάσεων του Ε.ΣΥ.Π.)”

http://www.ntua.gr/announcements/rector/an_16_8342.html

Ενώ λέει μεταξύ των άλλων 

"Η Επιτροπή αυτή είχε ως αντικείμενο την υποβολή πρότασης-πλαίσιο σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων, που θα ενισχύσει τη διεκδίκηση ένταξης των διπλωματούχων του Ε. Μ. Π. και των λοιπών Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών της χώρας στο 7ο επίπεδο της κατάταξης των τεχνικών επαγγελμάτων."

Αλλά από την άλλη τα λοιπά ιδρύματα που ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση με χρόνο σπουδών 4 έτη να τα κατατάσσσουν στην 5η βαθμίδα.

Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

----------



----------


## Xάρης

Επικίνδυνη είναι σίγουρα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει αυτό.
Τώρα για ποιον είναι επικίνδυνη, το δημόσιο συμφέρον ή το προσωπικό συμφέρον ορισμένων; Ευνόητη η απάντηση.

Τέτοιες δηλώσεις γίνονται και άντε μετά να βρεις άκρη. Μίσος και διχόνοια σπέρνουν τέτοιες δηλώσεις.

Είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται αναφορά γενικώς και αορίστως στην "*απόδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων*"; 
Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να συζητείται είναι:
α) από ποιον θα αποδίδονται επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα,
β) βάσει ποιων διαδικασιών και ελαχίστων προϋποθέσεων,
γ) ποια θα είναι αυτά.

Τότε, ναι θα είχαμε θέμα να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## kostaspde

Σε κλίμακα 1-8, αυτοί αν μπορούσαν θα μας έβαζαν στο 4, και τους εαυτούς τους στο 9. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σκέφτονται να καθιερώσουν σε κάποια φάση απονομή βραβείου επιστημονικού επιτεύγματος, τιμητικό τίτλο (όπως έχουν και οι Άγγλοι το sir) για την προσφορά στην κοινωνία και την ανθρωπότητα γενικότερα, σε όποιον τελειώνει τμήμα ή σχολή Πολυτεχνείου, έτσι για να ευλογούν τα γένια τους και να βαυκαλίζονται. Ρε δε πάνε να μοιράζουνε και διδακτορικά μαζί; Το δίπλωμα θα είναι δυο σε ένα, σαν τα προϊόντα στα super market "και σαμπουάν και κοντισιονερ". Γελοία πράγματα. Μετά λένε εμάς επικίνδυνους. Παίζουν με τα όνειρα των παιδιών που είναι ή προέρχονται απο ΤΕΙ, τώρα θέλουν να παίξουν και άλλα παιχνίδια στα όνειρα των παιδιών των Πολυτεχνείων. 

Μας λένε ότι πήραν αέρα τα μυαλά μας και ζητάμε επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, αλλά εγώ βλέπω τι πληση εγκεφάλου κάνουν στα παιδιά που μπαίνουν στα Πολυτεχνεία και πώς τους φουσκώνουν τα μυαλά. Βλέπω ακόμη και τους πιο μετριόφρονες προ-Πολυτεχνείου να μεταλλάσσονται σε υπερόπτες και αλαζόνες. Μπροστά στο εύρος και το βάθος της επιστήμης νοιώθω δέος και καταλαβαίνω ότι ακόμη και όταν με το καλό τελειώσω τη σχολή θα είμαι ένα μόριο νερού μπροστά στον ωκεανό τον επιτευγμάτων άλλων επιστημόνων, την ίδια ώρα που ακούω μερικούς γνωστούς μου που είναι στο Πολυτεχνείο στο 2ο έτος μόλις, να αποκαλούν "συναδέρφους" ανθρώπους με 30 χρόνια εμπειρία στο χώρο. Στο μυαλό τους νομίζουν ότι είναι συνάδερφοι με τους Νεύτωνα, Cauchy, Βenrouli, Τesla (κ.α) και ότι τελειώνοντας τη σχολή θα συγκαταλέγονται στο πάνθεο των επιστημόνων. Και ξαναλέω, κατηγορούν εμάς ότι πήραν τα μυαλά μας αέρα.... Ποιός είναι τελικά ο επικίνδυνος δε ξέρω.

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι οι γενικεύσεις καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται. Πώς μπορούμε να έχουμε γενική εικόνα του τι συμβαίνει; Απ' όσα ακούμε από έναν, δύο, δέκα φίλους μας και μη.
Αν θες, δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα σήμερα.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω τέτοια εντύπωση, τουλάχιστον για τους καθηγητές του ΑΠΘ πριν 20 χρόνια.
Η μόνη επαφή των φοιτητών με τα ΤΕΙ ήταν μέσω των συμφοιτητών τους που είχαν τελειώσει Δομικών Έργων ή Έργων Υποδομής και συνέχιζαν για το δίπλωμα του πανεπιστημίου.
Νομίζω ότι αυτή η κατηγορία συναδέλφων θα είναι τελικά και η περισσότερη αδικημένη μελλοντικά. Όσοι σπούδασαν 3+4=7 χρόνια (τουλάχιστον) + πτυχιακή + διπλωματική για να έχουν τελικά τα ίδια ( ; ) επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με όσους σπούδασαν 4 ή 5 χρόνια.

Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που νομίζω ότι είναι υπερτιμημένα. 
Όποιος ξέρει να κάνει τη δουλειά την κάνει και τώρα και θα συνεχίσει να την κάνει.
Όποιος πληρώνει νταβατζιλίκια θα συνεχίσει να πληρώνει.
Μόνο στο δημόσιο θα έχει σημασία, φαντάζομαι θα έχει επίδραση στο μισθό και στην ανέλιξη.

----------


## cna

Συμφωνώ και εγώ όσον αφορά τις γενικεύσεις. Σαφώς και δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. Ξέρω μηχανικό του Πολυτεχνείου που με κοιτά με μισό μάτι όπως όμως ξέρω και μηχανικό του Πολυτεχνείου που με αποκαλεί συνάδελφο και το εννοεί. Γι' αυτό θα παρακαλούσα όλους τους συναδέλφους να είναι πιό προσεκτικοί στις εκφράσεις τους.

Όλα αυτά τα μνημόνια δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από την ύσταση προσπάθεια *ορισμένων* να διατηρήσουν τα προνόμιά τους μπροστά στις επερχόμενες αλλαγές που, καλώς ή κακώς, θα φέρουν τα πάνω-κάτω στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Θα επανέλθω αργότερα για τα περαιτέρω...

----------


## JTB

Δεν είναι κακό να προσπαθεί κανείς να διατηρήσει τα προνόμιά του... Δεν αδικώ κανένα γιαυτό... Ο μόνος αντίπαλος είναι το κράτος και ειδικά οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί... Το ζήτημα είναι πολύ απλό... Ως πολίτης αυτής της χώρας και ως απόφοιτος τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, απαιτώ, δεν ζητάω, τη δυνατότητα να δρώ ανεξάρτητα ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, προφανώς με περιορισμούς ανάλογα τις γνώσεις μου αλλά σίγουρα όχι ανάλογα την όρεξη άλλων κλάδων... Απαιτώ να με αντιμετωπίζουν τουλάχιστον ίσα, επιθυμώ να με αντιμετωπίζουν καλύτερα, από τον απόφοιτο άλλων χωρών που τους έχουν αποδεχθεί και αποδόσει πλήρη επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
Όλα τα άλλα, δηλώσεις φορέων, πρυτάνεων, επιτροπές και συνδικάτα, είναι πολιτικές *αοριστολογίες* ...


*Edit: Χρήση μη επιτρεπόμενης γλώσσας. Διορθώθηκε. Παρακαλώ να είμαστε κόσμιοι. Ευχαριστώ Πολύ.*

----------


## cna

ss_sk πέρα από την δεδομένη και για εμένα ανεπάρκεια των δικηγόρων υπεράσπισης του 318 πλανώνταν άλυτα νομικά και συνταγματικά ζητήματα εκείνη την εποχή. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η προσφυγή έγινε το 1996 και τελικά το ζήτημα εκδικάστηκε το 2005. Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι μέχρι το 2001 τα ΤΕΙ δεν θεωρούνταν ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Το όλο ζήτημα εξετάστηκε με αυστηρά νομικά κριτήρια. Μπορεί ο νόμος του 2001 να ενέτασσε τα ιδρύματα στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση αλλά εφόσον δεν συνοδεύονταν από όλες τις απαραίτητες νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις τελικά δεν απέδωσε τα αναμενόμενα οφέλη. Βασικά το θέμα εξετάστηκε ουσιαστικά με τα ισχύοντα το 1994 και όχι σε συνδυασμό με τον νόμο του 2001. 

Για τους αποφοίτους πολυτεχνικών σχολών ίσχυε τότε ό,τι ισχύει και σήμερα.

----------

